# Wanted to buy- Owner's time



## griff210 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello, 

We will be sailing in the BVI end of April to first week of May 2012. We've sailed in the BVI the last 3 years. Interested in buying owner's time for a 37-43 foot mono-hull. 

Thanks
Lee


----------

